# Red cheeks



## TheBugsMomma

My dd is 2.5 and for the last year she has had this weird rash on her cheeks. It's pretty small about the size of an adult thumb print on each cheek. It gets slightly scaly with a few bumps, like 2 on each cheek that will scab off and then reappear in a few days. It's constant and I'm starting to think it might be an allergy. What do you think? Which foods would you eliminate first? Thanks.


----------



## usually-lurking

If it were me, I'd keep a log. I'd note everything she eats and drinks, where she goes and what might touch her cheeks. Then I'd review it, looking for a pattern. 

If you really think it might be food related, dairy, soy and corn are three common allergens. Research each one and remove as much as you can for a week, noting what happens in the log. Repeat for each one.

It might be a contact dermatitis, which is why I recommend the log. Airborne chemicals can also cause rashes.

Good luck with the investigation.


----------



## TheBugsMomma

I didn't think of corn. Our house it totally soy free so I know it's not that. Dairy gives her tummy problems, but she has cheese occasionally. I'll start a log and try to eliminate corn and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## usually-lurking

I'm sorry you're not getting more responses!

I mentioned the three most common, though my info might be outdated. It seems to me that every GMO food comes with a new food allergy.

You might want to Google food allergies, though there might be enough sites to give you information overload!

Corn starch is used in many things without being required to be listed in the ingredients : ground spices, baking powder, sugar and salt, to name a few. White vinegar is made from corn. 

If you eliminate corn and see improvement, then you may want to get serious about researching all the possible sources of corn. It's a tough one to contend with.


I would also consider contact dermatitis as a possible cause of the rash. One of my children got a rash from his pillow. So many possibilities. Keep searching, though, and you'll find the cause.

Good luck!


----------



## iamregina

Consult with the doctor. I think it's a mild case that can be treated with topical treatments though


----------



## bobysha

My son had food intolerance when he was 10 months old. Try to exclude dairy, fruits, white bread. It helped us to cure the diaper rash. Sometimes my son has slightly red cheeks but diet helps him well.


----------

